# Was anybody here around Ed Parker in the mid 60s?



## EdwardA (Sep 9, 2020)

Looking for some info about someone he was training back then...see if anybody knew who I'm referring to.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 9, 2020)

I suggest emailing some of those people directly who are active still and are online like Ron Chapel, John Sepulveda, or Bob White.  They aren't hard to contact.


----------



## stanly stud (Jan 1, 2021)

Ed Parker´s Kenpo looks interesting. I have of course heard of it but have never seen a class here.


----------



## stanly stud (Jan 1, 2021)

There is some here but not in my area. A lot of it would have been brought over by the US Army who were stationed in the South of Germany. I am in the North but i did see them up here on field exercises. We did a course with them in Sennelager. 
escrima come over with them too people like rene Latosa who was in the US Air force trained people here.

Kenpo-Schulen


----------



## geezer (Jan 1, 2021)

stanly stud said:


> ...escrima come over with them too people like rene Latosa who was in the US Air force trained people here.



From what little I've seen, the Escrima taught in Europe has a lot of input from Bill Newman as well. Since he split from the EWTO, Latosa has gone more in the direction of stressing fighting concepts ...sort of like in boxing, and away from a complex system and curriculum like what the EWTO uses (or like Kenpo systems).


----------

